# Shaker angled m and t



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was lucky enough to visit the John C. Campbell Folk School and picked up a book on shaker furniture. I am looking at trying a few things that all seem to require round mortise and tenons that are at compound angles. Are there any good sources for a jig or process that would make this easier?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodworking-tips-1302feb/compoundtenons.html
Found this, looks like it may help you out

EDIT: Shortly after i hit the button i noticed you said ROUND tennon. Taking that into consideration, id say just round off the edges to the tennon after cutting


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want a round mortise and tenon, why not do loose tenons instead of normal ones? You can set a drill press to drill the holes into the two pieces at the right angles, then use a piece of dowel as the tenon. Cutting round tenons seems like enough of a challenge without adding compound angles... why make it that much harder on yourself?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Made all these on the shop built machine. Use a floating tenon. Thru tenon, wedged, stopped, on an angle. Very easy to cut.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Im actually looking at building a simple ladder back shaker chair with round legs, something like this, albeit ambitious. 








Although I can think of several other things I could use both of those jigs for, much appreciated.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

GISer3546 said:


> Im actually looking at building a simple ladder back shaker chair with round legs, something like this, albeit ambitious.
> 
> Although I can think of several other things I could use both of those jigs for, much appreciated.


Well then by all means make the joints to the back legs through tenons with wedges. I built six dining chairs and would not have made it through the task had it not been for the fixtures I used. It's a lot of work and one can get discouraged and table the project never to return to finish. 

I believe in addition to being round stock turned on a lathe. The back legs have a slight bend in them. You will need to put as much time into fixtures as the chairs themselves.

Also I would my mortise machine for your chair as well. Would make lickity split out of it. But you can also build a fixture just for the chair in short time.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

